#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [討論] 非主流萌物~

## 佛烈克斯

佛烈我啊
在一看到奶油獅的廣告，馬上就被萌到了>///////<
尤其是2D的奶油獅，比3D的萌太多了(噴鼻血)

奶油獅官網
下面某些可以配兩個組合一起看...

想看奶油獅的同人圖...奶油大好WWW(意義不明)

然後...

最近又在7-11的門口看到...

*(噴鼻血!!)

萊恩獅!!!*



萊恩獅官網

總之...就是萌...>/////////<

剛剛才發現網址都好像喔=w=
而且佛烈都萌獅子

----------


## 狼王白牙

歐帥.. 每次去 7-11 都會多看幾眼的獅子

職棒吉祥物也還算常見的萌物

要移這主題去大貓巢穴或是毛毛作品嗎   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## 諾藍

比較喜歡萊恩獅~...

還有""拉牛""熊...

話說中華職棒都快變動物園了...

統一獅(存活)

新農牛(存活，原名峻國熊)

中信鯨(2008年解散，原名和信鯨)

兄弟象(存活)

LANEW熊(存活，原名金剛隊)

味全龍(1999年解散)

三商虎(1999年解散)

誠泰蛇(2008年解散，原名太陽隊，後又更名為米迪亞暴龍)

時報鷹(1998年解散)

以上...

歷屆中華職棒名稱...

翻自2009中華職棒大聯盟全球資訊網 

從以前到現在...

中華職棒真的變動物園了~...

----------


## GOOSE

看到這個影片……
http://www.lionbaby.com.tw/view_8.htm

笑了～好可愛XDDDDD

----------


## 狼佐

老實說我比較喜歡統一獅以前的白獅樣ˊwˋ

我喜歡帥氣一點的ˇ

以前蛇隊的白色眼鏡蛇也很帥

為什麼台灣沒有狼隊阿XD

我覺得中華職棒用動物命名很好呢
連我不迷棒球的人也會被吸引(掩面

----------


## 柯魯

超喜歡來恩獅！！

好萌啊啊啊

被這麼一提醒
中華職棒真的是動物園耶！

----------


## 小尾

原本對中華職棒沒有什麼興趣的，可是越被萊恩給 萌 到了

----------


## 沃飛爾

話說
統一公司設計的人物都很可愛呢
例如OPEN將系列就超可愛的....XD

不過看看萊恩
怎麼有佛烈克斯的樣子..

----------


## 狐狸

毛毛裝的話我比較萌舊版的萊恩QQ
國中就開始萌了
(後來有一隻模仿的做的超醜 可是還是被弄到官方= = )

----------


## 佛烈克斯

> 話說
> 統一公司設計的人物都很可愛呢
> 例如OPEN將系列就超可愛的....XD
> 
> 不過看看萊恩
> 怎麼有佛烈克斯的樣子..


(噴)
啊，因為蠻接近我畫風的=w=(現在頭圖是龍龍畫的)色調也差不多


一張舊畫~對照一下吧=w=

----------


## 雷希克斯

獅子就是這麼可愛
既帥氣又很萌
令我無法自拔
讓我跟隨學長的腳步吧

----------


## 佛烈克斯

嘎啊嘎啊
剛剛又去翻萊恩獅的官網
結果...




*好受啊!!!受受受受受受受!!!!!-------------(理智斷線)*

----------


## 小尾

最近買了統一獅1000勝的紀念icash套卡，350元，三張icash卡和一套卡套，感覺還蠻划算的。(封面的萊恩超萌的)
p.s.現在7-11有賣萊恩獅的吊飾和鑰匙圈，不過一個要80起跳，實在是有點貴
(統一不知道靠萊恩赚了多少錢)

----------

